# How to install FreeBSD with Gnome



## asifnaz (Nov 20, 2011)

I am an average computer user . I have windows experience and some Linux experience . The problem I am facing is FreeBSD don't use graphic installer and unlike modern Linux distros
it is not ready to be used by average user a  Desktop OS .

I really want to use this wonderful and stable OS .

Any suggestions


----------



## ondra_knezour (Nov 20, 2011)

Check chapters about ports and X11 in FreeBSD Handbook.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 20, 2011)

You can read the Handbook section on the X Window System and more specifically the subsection on the installation of Desktop Environments.

If you want a ready-made "GNOME-based" FreeBSD system you can use GhostBSD, or wait for PC-BSD 9.0 which will offer GNOME (among others) in addition to the usual KDE.


----------

